# HARALSON COUNTY LEASE NEEDS MEMBERS 1042 ACRES



## Tallapoosa River Boy (Sep 1, 2019)

North Haralson county between highway 27 and highway 100.  Almost 2 miles of river frontage on  the   Tallapoosa river.  Lots of deer and turkey and fishing on  the river.  Good interior road system.  We  have clear cut, pines, and hardwoods in the creek and river bottoms.  15 members total.  $800 per member.


----------



## superfreak (Sep 2, 2019)

Tallapoosa River Boy said:


> North Haralson county between highway 27 and highway 100.  Almost 2 miles of river frontage on  the   Tallapoosa river.  Lots of deer and turkey and fishing on  the river.  Good interior road system.  We  have clear cut, pines, and hardwoods in the creek and river bottoms.  15 members total.  $800 per member.


PM sent


----------



## Bronco76 (Sep 3, 2019)

sent a pm


----------



## JKat81 (Sep 3, 2019)

Bronco76 said:


> sent a pm





Tallapoosa River Boy said:


> North Haralson county between highway 27 and highway 100.  Almost 2 miles of river frontage on  the   Tallapoosa river.  Lots of deer and turkey and fishing on  the river.  Good interior road system.  We  have clear cut, pines, and hardwoods in the creek and river bottoms.  15 members total.  $800 per member.


----------



## Big7 (Sep 4, 2019)

Do you have at least a primitive camp sight? Can you leave a camper year round?


----------



## Tallapoosa River Boy (Sep 4, 2019)

Yes, primitive camp site, and yes, you can leave the camper year round


----------



## Jonny2bears (Sep 8, 2019)

Tallapoosa River Boy said:


> Yes, primitive camp site, and yes, you can leave the camper year round


I’m 100 percent interested. How do I contact you?


----------



## greenhorn2 (Sep 8, 2019)

Any Coonhunting allowed


----------



## Teamtaylor (Sep 11, 2019)

Still have  openings?


----------



## Lemuel08 (Sep 21, 2019)

Tallapoosa River Boy said:


> North Haralson county between highway 27 and highway 100.  Almost 2 miles of river frontage on  the   Tallapoosa river.  Lots of deer and turkey and fishing on  the river.  Good interior road system.  We  have clear cut, pines, and hardwoods in the creek and river bottoms.  15 members total.  $800 per member.


----------



## Lemuel08 (Sep 21, 2019)

Any openings left?


----------



## larrybr (Sep 25, 2019)

how many openings do you have?


----------



## Mac (Sep 26, 2019)

I just talked  to the T R B
He still has three openings.

Will contact you ASAP


----------



## Tallapoosa River Boy (Sep 26, 2019)

Teamtaylor said:


> Still have  openings?


----------



## Tallapoosa River Boy (Sep 26, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Tallapoosa River Boy (Sep 26, 2019)

larrybr said:


> how many openings do you have?


Three


----------



## larrybr (Sep 26, 2019)

Thanks for getting back with me.Do you have a plat? list of club rules


----------



## Lemuel08 (Sep 26, 2019)

When can I come look at the land.


----------



## Tallapoosa River Boy (Sep 27, 2019)

Tallapoosa River Boy said:


> Three


3 openings


----------



## Tallapoosa River Boy (Sep 27, 2019)

Lemuel08 said:


> When can I come look at the land.


Sorry, but I won't be available until Tuesday.  If you will PM your number I will call or text and we can set something up for you to come take a look.


----------



## Tallapoosa River Boy (Sep 27, 2019)

larrybr said:


> Thanks for getting back with me.Do you have a plat? list of club rules


If you will PM me with your number or email I will get rules and map to you.


----------



## DanHazazer (Sep 30, 2019)

_ need 3 spots are you going to show property tomorrow if so we can meet you with check in hand Thanks Dan Hazazer 1-828-421-1616 (NC)_


----------



## DanHazazer (Sep 30, 2019)

If you still have openings we would like to meet you asap there are 3 of us, please call Dan at 1-828-421-1616


----------



## Taylorsvilledawg (Oct 20, 2019)

I am interested if you still have opening- call me at6788590212


----------



## Brians (Nov 29, 2019)

Tallapoosa River Boy said:


> North Haralson county between highway 27 and highway 100.  Almost 2 miles of river frontage on  the   Tallapoosa river.  Lots of deer and turkey and fishing on  the river.  Good interior road system.  We  have clear cut, pines, and hardwoods in the creek and river bottoms.  15 members total.  $800 per member.


Do you know if y’all will have any openings for next year


----------



## Robert Powell (Dec 1, 2019)

Tallapoosa River Boy said:


> Yes


I y’all have any openings available?


----------



## Robert Powell (Dec 1, 2019)

Tallapoosa River Boy said:


> If you will PM me with your number or email I will get rules and map to you.


Do you have any more open available?


----------



## David brown (Dec 14, 2019)

Do you have openings for 2020/2021 season?


----------



## hunter bobbby 1982 (Dec 15, 2019)

Hey I was wondering if y'all had any more spots available?


----------



## Stihl 064 (Dec 16, 2019)

Tallapoosa River Boy said:


> North Haralson county between highway 27 and highway 100.  Almost 2 miles of river frontage on  the   Tallapoosa river.  Lots of deer and turkey and fishing on  the river.  Good interior road system.  We  have clear cut, pines, and hardwoods in the creek and river bottoms.  15 members total.  $800 per member.


Interested


----------



## Highlander5 (Dec 17, 2019)

Interested and sent message.


----------



## Mac (Dec 18, 2019)

I am familiar with this club, my wife's first cousin is President "Tallapoosa River Boy"
He does not visit this site often and he put this thread on based on my advice. LOL
I visit  daily and have been a member for over 30 years long before GON got involved.

Their membership is renewed in late spring so he will not know of opening until about the middle of May.


----------



## Mac (Dec 18, 2019)

Just talked to President,  He said, just freeze this thread until farther notice.
Basically until he knows if he will have any openings for 2020.

Thanks for the interest.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 18, 2019)

Mac said:


> Just talked to President,  He said, just freeze this thread until farther notice.
> Basically until he knows if he will have any openings for 2020.
> 
> Thanks for the interest.


One of y’all PM me and I will open back up. 
Thanks k.


----------

